# Omnisphere pops when using Innerspace?



## maxiedaniels (Dec 17, 2021)

Does this happen to anyone else? My CPU is like 2%, my drives are barely active, I have a ton of RAM unused, yet the second I turn Innerspace on, the sound starts popping. It seems to be when I hit a note harder, so it being louder is somehow problematic, but I've tried lowering levels everywhere and it doesn't fix it. I've tried different presets on Innerspace, no matter what I do it seems to have pops.


----------

